# Epic motorsport inspired build threads



## kingbeann (Nov 21, 2006)

Most of my searching on the vortex is for motorsport inspired VW build threads. I've specifically been looking for Mk3 builds, but thought I'd share some of the better threads I've found. These aren't all built for a specific category, but all have motorsport in mind, some of these are pretty over the top, but cool fabrication:

Mk2 Rally Build

Bijkaa's mid engine craziness

RWD Jetta

V8 rabbit

Track Rado

Mk3 race build thread - multiple contributors

Mk3 GTi rally car

What other good threads are out there?


----------

